# Defnitive Tech Supercube Trinity or JL Audio F113



## thalinedominata (Jun 7, 2009)

I need some input on these two subs. I'm going to be using them in the same room, the theatre room, for movies, music. and video games. Any information helps thank you.


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

I recommend you explain your goal a bit more if you want some replies. The topic sounds like you are trying to decide between the two... but your post makes it sound like you have both already and will be using them together... not really sure what info you are asking for.


----------



## thalinedominata (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm sorry, I don't have either one yet. I'm trying to decide which one I should. I guess I just want people's opinion on which sub sounds/performs better. Thank you!


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Both of those subs are high priced but small. The JL is likely to perform better IIRC. But most of us here are into larger subs that go deeper/louder but cost a lot less than those two you mention. Is your listening room fairly small? We would need to know the cubic footage of your room.


----------



## thalinedominata (Jun 7, 2009)

25x21x18, 9,450 cubic feet. 

so the Supercube Trinity and Fathom 113 are overpriced? What do you recommend?


----------



## spyboy (Jul 23, 2006)

Overpriced compared to Internet Direct subwoofers. Many people are buying their subwoofers from ID companies including SVS, HSU, Epik, Ed, Ascend, and others.

These companies usually have offerings that can get the job done for less than the store brands you have mentioned.

The issue for you is likely to come down to how big a box can you live with. For example, the Ed A7-900 is $2,500 delivered, however, it is also quite large at 26 X 50 X 27 inches. 

Using a huge ported box, 2 times 18 inch drivers, and a 1300 watt amp, the A7-900 should easily fill a room of your size. Most likely, the box is simply much bigger than you want in your room. 

Still, it gives you glimpse into one of the companies people are buying from. 

A much more reasonably sized high performance model would be the SVS PB-13 Ultra.

Check the top unit from Epik. http://www.epiksubwoofers.com/porteddynasty.html

While the Conquest has not been taken down from their web site, there is a good chance it will not reappear, at least any time soon.


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

that's a pretty big room... I'd consider 2 or even 3 subs depending on what you are trying to accomplish.


----------



## thalinedominata (Jun 7, 2009)

Does anyone have thoughts on the SVs PB-13 Ultra?


----------



## spyboy (Jul 23, 2006)

thalinedominata said:


> Does anyone have thoughts on the SVs PB-13 Ultra?


One SVS PB-13 Ultra is enough for most medium to large size rooms. Dual PB-13 Ultras is a very good choice for a truly large room.


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

I'd start with one PB13 and see how that works. If you are still craving more, you can always buy a second. In your large room, you don't want to short change yourself, and should go for a large cabinet ported sub. The JL sub is amazing, but there is no replacement for displacement.


----------



## thalinedominata (Jun 7, 2009)

what do you mean when you say there is no replacement for displacement? I'm not every knowledgeable in audio?


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

Basically size matters when it comes to subwoofers. A larger ported sub (SVS PB13) will more likely outperform a smaller sealed type subwoofer like a JL F113 when it comes to depth of bass. There are many reasons for this and it's due to the physics of reproducing bass. The SVS uses a ported (bass reflex) design which inherently produces deeper bass. The JL uses a sealed design (search for Acoustic Suspension loudspeaker) but needs more power and a very beefy driver to come close. Again, the JL is an amazing sub that uses superb engineering but it's like bringing the best knife to a sword fight.


----------



## thalinedominata (Jun 7, 2009)

what about the supercube trinity?


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

Def Tech subs are not bad. They use a design called passive radiator design which allows some of the advantages of a ported design but with less cabinet size. My experience with the Def Tech is that they sound a bit less controlled (the bass notes sound looser rather than a tighter, more accurate sound), I don't think they are in the same sound quality league as the others based on my experience with the other Supercubes.

Because the Definitive uses multiple drivers aimed all around, I also find they seem to be very picky with where you place it as well

The other beef I have is that their specs have been shown to be too optimistic. The actual measured performance never lives up to the spec sheet.

If you can pick one up at a substantial discount (say 35-40% off), they would be decent bang for the buck still


----------



## thalinedominata (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't want to be far fetched in asking this, maybe its too broad, but what's the best subwoofer available for under 3,000


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

thalinedominata said:


> I don't want to be far fetched in asking this, maybe its too broad, but what's the best subwoofer available for under 3,000


For $3000 I get a pair of this  PC13 Ultra  or with $200 more a pair of this  PB13 Ultra

If you're handy or have anybody that can help you, you can go the DIY route.....you can build a killer sub/subs :yes:


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

Agreed. I'd get a pair of PB13 Ultra if you can handle the two large boxes, if not then get the JL F113


----------



## thalinedominata (Jun 7, 2009)

are the PC13 ultra's similar to the pb13 ultras??


----------



## skool (Mar 9, 2009)

I would highly recommend the HSU ULS-15 DualDrive, which is much less than your $3k budget.


----------



## spyboy (Jul 23, 2006)

thalinedominata said:


> are the PC13 ultra's similar to the pb13 ultras??



The PC versions are tall cylinders, in the case of the PC Ultra, 46 inches tall and 16 inches in diameter.

The size makes them very visible in a normal room, (as opposed to behind a screen).

Performance wise, the PB Ultra and PC Ultra are almost identical, with a tiny edge to the PB.


----------



## spyboy (Jul 23, 2006)

thalinedominata said:


> I don't want to be far fetched in asking this, maybe its too broad, but what's the best subwoofer available for under 3,000



Strictly speaking, that is, picking ONE sub (as opposed to, say, dual PB-13 Ultras), I would nominate the Seaton Submersive. Which is about $2,125 delivered, plus a really good EQ like the SVS EQ-1.

Then too there is a new sub coming from JTR, a revised Captivator that is supposed to perform as well as the original model, but for half the price, and size. Target price is $998, plus an amp and equalization.


----------



## thalinedominata (Jun 7, 2009)

now this might be a retarded response, but I"ve looked up club/party/DJ speakers too. Just becase they are always so more powerful than home stuff (at least what I've heard, which probably isn't much) Why is that so?


----------



## spyboy (Jul 23, 2006)

thalinedominata said:


> now this might be a retarded response, but I"ve looked up club/party/DJ speakers too. Just becase they are always so more powerful than home stuff (at least what I've heard, which probably isn't much) Why is that so?


Pro subwoofers aren't designed to go much below 40 Hz, and they tend to use horn (designs). That's why the box is so big. 

Just so you understand. There is a trade-off. You can get very high output from a pro design, but you would be sacrificing response below 40 hz. In nightclub setting really deep bass doesn't matter. But output at and above 120 db in the mid-bass is just fine in a night-club setting. 

Even with all that a few people use pro subs with a lot of equalization (for the frequencies under 40 Hz). This can be an adequate solution if the size and the ugly build quality of those subwoofers does not bother you. Other people wouldn't be caught dead with a huge box with carpet as the finish.

Here is one that you might think about. No one at the AVS Forum had any interest in this because it doesn't directly compete with in-home subwoofers. 

http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.co...ve-Subwoofer?sku=600289&src=3WWRWXGB&ZYXSEM=0

If you want to waste some money give one a try and then start all over.


----------



## thalinedominata (Jun 7, 2009)

Was just a thought abotu those, thanks for the input.


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

Both subs are very capable and are highly reviewed and recommended by audiophiles. Personally, if you are only going to consider these two, I would get the JL Audio Fathom F113. It is a monster - I heard it in a demo room and was blown away by the depth and displacement.


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

I've heard both, and I went with the Trinity. The JL is awesome, but both in the same room, playing the same source material, I liked the trinity. It may not play as low as some of the DIY's, but it does play very low. The sound is tight and controlled, no matter what others say. I believe what they could have been hearing is ringing, but I'm not sure what room they listened to it in. Demo them at the same place, same room, same source material. I'd advise a couple different sources, music and movies. See what sounds best to you between them. There's nothing wrong with either sub by any means and you'll be happy. If I had it to do over, I'd probably build one myself. If you're capable, look into that route.


----------



## mjb1023 (Jul 17, 2009)

If you have the room for the trinity, I would look at the Seaton Submersive. Seaton is a small, Internet only company that is making quite a splash in the "uber sub" category. The downside is that you will likely not get a chance to demo it before you buy it unless you lived in Chicago, but what you get is a direct relationship with Mark Seaton, the owner, designer and builder of the product. Plus, by buying direct, you cut out the 50 point markup that a retail store would charge you.


----------



## spyboy (Jul 23, 2006)

If you are still shopping you hit the sweet spot when you asked about the best for $3,000. As has already been suggested, 2 SVS PB-13 Ultras for about $3,200 will fill a room like yours with power to spare.


----------

